# [Verkauf] Viele RPGs (und auch Strategie)



## Lichtern07 (14. Januar 2016)

Gebe (leider) ziemlich viele RPGs und Strategie aus Krankheitsgründen ab.
Es sind etwa 90 Spiele. Dabei ist viel Neues (Shadowrun, Avadon 2, Banner Saga, Legend of Grimrock 2, Hand of Fate, Pillars of Eternity) und viele "alte Klassiker" (Might and Magic bis 10, Fallout, Baldur 1+2, Torment, Arcanum, Silver, Heroes, Blackguards, Avernum usf).

Gedacht hatte ich an etwa "150 Euro VB" (130 Euro), der Wert ist um die 700 Euro.

Freue mich über eine PM!

Herzliche Grüße, Chris


----------



## Lichtern07 (23. Januar 2016)

Ist jetzt auf Ebay . Momentan für einen Euro (geht bis Dienstag).


----------

